# Embedding SoundCloud clip



## clarnibass (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi

Does anyone know how to embed a SoundCloud clip? I've seen a few. I've tried both the SoundCloud embed line and link line and used all the possibilities (maybe I missed something) in the advanced reply page to put that line there, including simpyl pasting it to the post and none of that worked... 

What am I missing?

Thanks


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

It seems that it should be possible for SOTW to add a SoundCloud button in the Admin Control Panel in much the same was as we already have a button for YouTube.

The SoundCloud site has instructions as to how that works:


__
https://soundcloud.com/2009%2F07

Would be great to have this capability in posts&#8230;


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

I had sent my suggestion to Harri and he just informed me that the board is now set up to embed SoundCloud files. I just tested it out on this thread, announcing a new CD project...

Thanks Harri!


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

Woh,

I'm running an old version of OS X and Soundcloud recently stopped working for me all together.

If people do this then I can listen to their stuff again!

Thanks Mr Eskelin!


----------

